# Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based?



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

I have read several articles regarding the Eos and some say it is Passat based while others say it's Golf based...while others say it is based on both.... So which is it? 
From what I've read it seems the Eos is as wide as a Passat but the length is that of a Golf and that it uses Passat suspension but Golf engine layout. For those that have seen this car in person what does it compare to size wise? How does it compare to BMW 3 series convertible and Audi A4 convertible (my guess is that it is smaller than both?).
Couple examples below:
The body was developed as its own new coupe/cabriolet - it wasn't based on an existing closed-top model. Some of its technology was based on the Passat, according to Volkswagen. 
http://autonet.ca/Spotlight/Ne....html
"Volkswagen's Golf-based Eos convertible will cost from £19,385 when it goes on sale in July.
The new Eos is essentially a coupe version of the Golf, but with an electrically operated, five-part, hard-top roof which can fold away in 25 seconds. "
http://www.whatcar.com/news-article.aspx?NA=218800
"Because the engines fit in a Golf, the front of the car is also Golf-derived. The suspension links are from the Passat. So what you get is a sort of wide-track Golf sans roof, though the line between Passat, Golf and Eos is further blurred once you start looking under the car."
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p...41940


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (gophaster)*

The Euro press like to tout it as Golf based, and the American press usually touts it as Passat Based (probably on advice from the marketing department of VWoNA). The real answer is that it has the wheelbase of the golf PQ35 chassis, and the width of the Passat PQ46 chassis. The Eos does get its own chassis designation of PQ45. I would like to see a more detailed description of exactly what components come from where, but so far no official word. I did read somewhere that it uses the same brakes as the Passat which wouldn't surprise me due to the weight of the Eos making heavier suspension components necessary. We have also been able to determine the wheel bolt pattern is the same 5X112 as the Passat. Weather or not the offset is different from the MK5 Golf/Jetta wheels is yet to be determined. 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:17 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (gophaster)*

Trick question, because the Passat 6 platform is a variant of the Golf/Jetta V platform...so the answer is yes to both.
the Eos has the wheelbase of the Golf/Jetta, while having the track of the Passat, as for the engine placement, all three Golf/Jetta, Passat and Eos have the engine mounted tranversely.
EOS/ Audi A4/BMW 3 series(no info on the new vert yet so numbers are from the sedan)
Length....173.5 / 180 /178.2
Width.....70.5 /75(includes mirrors)/71.5-79.3(mirrors)
Height....56.8/54.8/55.9
Wheelbase....101.4/104/108.7
Front track...60.8/60/59.1
Rear track....61.1/60/59.6
Keep in mind that the Eos save space on length by having the engine mounted tranversely vs longitudinally for both the A4 and 3 series.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Wow, great info. That's why I love this place







Makes sense about the marketing strategy as in Europe smaller may be seen as an advantage while in the US bigger is always better (Hummer, anyone)








Looks like it is a bit shorter than the 3 series & the A4 but about as wide as both. If it has the Passat suspension and brakes that would make sense based on weight. Again, great info guys...very much appreciated.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (gophaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gophaster* »_I have read several articles regarding the Eos and some say it is Passat based while others say it's Golf based...while others say it is based on both.... So which is it?

Here's what the original Frankfurt IAA press release said:

_Quote »_Significant technologies such as the engines (85 kW / 115 PS to 184 kW / 250 PS) and running gear have been adapted from the Passat and the Golf. Indeed, the Eos is positioned precisely between these two classes.


----------



## rcawood (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (gophaster)*

I doubt the NA marketing strategy is because the Passat is bigger, more likely it is because the Passat costs more thus making the cost of the Eos seem more in line. Most people would rather say "I have a Passat" than "I have a Golf".
I would say the European press is a little more savy and because the Passat is based on the Golf they indicate that it is a Golf based platform.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

You may be right. Basically, the same concept though...normally the larger model costs more. How's this: In NA the bigger/more expensive the better










_Modified by gophaster at 8:20 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (gophaster)*

so what are sales people going to pith this as? a Passat or jetta convertible?


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (HRD GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HRD GLI* »_so what are sales people going to pith this as? a Passat or jetta convertible?

Most likely, it will get pigeonholed as a Jetta convertible, since the interior is identical to the MkV Jetta/Golf, even if the car is noticeably wider.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (martensvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martensvwguy* »_Most likely, it will get pigeonholed as a Jetta convertible, since the interior is identical to the MkV Jetta/Golf, even if the car is noticeably wider.

Actually the dash inthe Eos is a totally new design. True, it uses certain parts from Golf/Jetta, and the Passat, but still design-wise it's new.


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (BigFoot-74205)*









Totally new? 
That looks exactly like the Jetta/Golf dash, just with slightly modified vents. Also, the door panels are nearly identical to the Jetta/Golf, and the seats, from other photos, are nearly identical to the Jetta/Golf.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (martensvwguy)*

^ You're right, it is actually more similar to the Golf/Jetta interior then I thought. It's definately identical though.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (martensvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martensvwguy* »_








Totally new? 
That looks exactly like the Jetta/Golf dash, just with slightly modified vents. Also, the door panels are nearly identical to the Jetta/Golf, and the seats, from other photos, are nearly identical to the Jetta/Golf.

There are some differences...
Jetta V








Passat 6








The Eos shares most of its dash with the Jetta, however it also has that channel running towards the windshield like the Passat, the door design follows the Passat more than the Jetta...



_Modified by gizmopop at 12:20 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## rcawood (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (gizmopop)*

Automobile says it is "derived from the new, fifth-generation Golf".


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (rcawood)*

What it is in a nutshell....
The chassis of the Passat.
Interior dimensions of the Jetta/Golf.
Because of the extra space needed for the convertible mechanism in the trunk.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_What it is in a nutshell....The chassis of the Passat. Interior dimensions of the Jetta/Golf. Because of the extra space needed for the convertible mechanism in the trunk.

That's not exactly right, either. It has the shorter wheelbase of the Golf and Jetta; it doesn't just share superficial things with them. It really is a new chassis with features drawn from the Golf/Jetta and Passat.


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (flubber)*

Just saw the New EOS at the Ft. Lauderdale Autoshow. It's definitely closer in size to the Jetta/Golf than the Passat. The show model looked a lot more like a Cabriolet in size and proportions than the pictures I've seen so far. 
Hopefully there will be a "sportier" version, maybe an EOS GLI in the near future..


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (FL PASSAT DRIVER)*

Instead of arguing and speculating over and over on what the chassis is, go to the top of this thread and read the second and third posts. Everything is answered in those posts as hard facts. The Passat chassis is BASED on the Golf chassis, and the Eos chassis is sort of a HYBRID of both--it has the WHEELBASE of the Golf and the WIDTH of the Passat. The interior, while closely resembling the Golf/Jetta interior, IS wider!


----------



## red.devil (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (20VConvBug)*

Look at the hood line- it opens like the Passat at the fenders. Very unlike the Jetta. 
Just some food for thought.


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Is Eos Passat-based or Golf-based? (red.devil)*

It can open however it likes because it shares NO body panels with NEITHER the Jetta NOR the Passat, although it takes styling cues from both. I find it really amusuing how people are arguing back and forth over which car it is based on. It's like comparing apples to bigger apples--it's all the same thing!!!! The PASSAT sits on a larger Golf/Jetta platform! The Eos is based on dimensions of both. So, the Eos is based on BOTH platforms!


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

The only reason I started this thread is because of the articles I had read in the magazines and on line stating that the car was based on this or that. Since I had never seen one in person I was mainly just trying to get an idea about it's size. I have since seen one (and sat in one) and now I know that it seems to sit in between the Passat & Golf. 
This is a new model that was built from the ground up to be a hard top convertible, does it share components with the other cars in VW's lineup...of course it does, they'd be foolish not to, does it look like the other models, umm yeah







We can all agree that this is NOT a Golf/Jetta or Passat that has had it's roof chopped off to be a convertible right....
The first two replies (gizmopop & wolfsbergermitfries) did a great job of clearing this up.
This car is a Volkswagen so it uses Volkswagen parts, heck it even looks like a Volkswagen, b/c it is one....How about we just call it a NEW Volkswagen, which is what it is.










_Modified by gophaster at 7:05 AM 3-24-2006_


----------

